# Estimating Wallpaper removal



## JacksonPaintCo

I would like some feedback on how different professional estimate the cost for removal of wallpaper. Also, what systems do you use to remove the paper. In my experience, no wallpaper removal job is the same and several different techniques for removal may be required. 

I'm solid on calculating painting production rates, but wallpaper removal will eat my lunch if I don't factor in enough time for stripping and wall repair if required. 

Is the best plan to just charge an hourly labor rate for removal time? Any feedback? Thanks


----------



## johnpaint

Well thank God we don't have much of it left on the west coast.Every now and then I run across it.I just do a T/M on it if I do.Like you said you never know how it is going to come off.People seem to understand so far.I have noticed that if people seem to want to know how much it will cost from the walk around, then they can't afford it anyway.


----------



## JNLP

We figure out the best case scenario and then the worse case scenario. Tell them it'll be somewhere inbetween the two, and charge time & materials.


----------



## chrisn

what systems do you use to remove the paper.

http://www.safeandsimple.com/


----------



## timhag

You could be removing paper in one 12 x 12 room and need to use all the methods involved. If you have to bid, go with he worst case scenario.


----------



## timhag

chrisn said:


> what systems do you use to remove the paper.
> 
> http://www.safeandsimple.com/


Steamer, chemicals, scrapers, razors, finger nails....the list goes on. I hate when, no matter what method, the sh*t comes off in dime size pieces.


----------



## JNLP

Some of the jobs we've done it would've been easier, faster, and cost ALOT less to just rip the wall down & start from scratch.


----------



## tsunamicontract

hanging 3/8ths rock over is much, much cheaper and less messy than full tear out. Probably cheaper than removal in some situations.


----------



## daArch

It's disappointing that so many have such trouble removing wallcoveings. Supposedly, through an industry study, difficulty in removal is the main factor why the WC industry has faced over an 80% decline (4.4 billion in sales in '83, 659 million in 2006).

Unless some azzwipe hack has not prepped the walls or has painted over existing wallpaper, stripping should NOT be exceptionally difficult. 

I figure my AVERAGE is 1 sf per minute, and that's from the first drop down to the final vacuum. My highest is .75 sf/min and the lowest is 1.2 sf/min.

I've posted before about procedures, if any of you have specific problems facing you, I'll be happy to give a few little tricks.

But the BIGGEST tip I can give is, LET THE SOLUTION DO THE WORK. DO NOT SPRAY AND SCRAPE. 

Spray, wait, spray again, wait, repeat until paper is loose. OH, and when estimating, do a test.


----------



## bikerboy

daArch said:


> It's disappointing that so many have such trouble removing wallcoveings. Supposedly, through an industry study, difficulty in removal is the main factor why the WC industry has faced over an 80% decline (4.4 billion in sales in '83, 659 million in 2006).
> 
> Unless some azzwipe hack has not prepped the walls or has painted over existing wallpaper, stripping should NOT be exceptionally difficult.
> 
> I figure my AVERAGE is 1 sf per minute, and that's from the first drop down to the final vacuum. My highest is .75 sf/min and the lowest is 1.2 sf/min.
> 
> I've posted before about procedures, if any of you have specific problems facing you, I'll be happy to give a few little tricks.
> 
> But the BIGGEST tip I can give is, LET THE SOLUTION DO THE WORK. DO NOT SPRAY AND SCRAPE.
> 
> Spray, wait, spray again, wait, repeat until paper is loose. OH, and when estimating, do a test.


My solution is to paint over it! (just kidding arch,)


----------



## daArch

bikerboy said:


> My solution is to paint over it! (just kidding arch,)


You'd better be.

I drove down to Asheville last week, I can just as easily drive down to MD and serve you up a big ole can o' All American


----------



## JNLP

daArch said:


> It's disappointing that so many have such trouble removing wallcoveings. Supposedly, through an industry study, difficulty in removal is the main factor why the WC industry has faced over an 80% decline (4.4 billion in sales in '83, 659 million in 2006).
> 
> Unless some azzwipe hack has not prepped the walls or has painted over existing wallpaper, stripping should NOT be exceptionally difficult.
> 
> I figure my AVERAGE is 1 sf per minute, and that's from the first drop down to the final vacuum. My highest is .75 sf/min and the lowest is 1.2 sf/min.
> 
> I've posted before about procedures, if any of you have specific problems facing you, I'll be happy to give a few little tricks.
> 
> But the BIGGEST tip I can give is, LET THE SOLUTION DO THE WORK. DO NOT SPRAY AND SCRAPE.
> 
> Spray, wait, spray again, wait, repeat until paper is loose. OH, and when estimating, do a test.


I have no problems removing properly done paper, but that is apearing to be rare around here. We get so many that weren't primed so you destroy the boards getting it off. Also alot of old plaster. All will be going great then the wall falls apart. One of our recent removals, did a test & it looked like cake. Was thinking 3 weeks for the job. No kidding it end up being about 2 months.


----------



## daArch

JNLP said:


> One of our recent removals, did a test & it looked like cake. Was thinking 3 weeks for the job. No kidding it end up being about 2 months.



I *HATE* when that happens.

True, some times the bear DOES eat you.


----------



## chrisn

I drove down to Asheville last week, I can just as easily drive down to MD and serve you up a big ole can o' All American


No need for you to drive all the way down ,I am already here.:whistling2:


----------



## bikerboy

chrisn said:


> I drove down to Asheville last week, I can just as easily drive down to MD and serve you up a big ole can o' All American
> 
> 
> No need for you to drive all the way down ,I am already here.:whistling2:


I remember when I'd rather fight than fornicate, too old now, but I can still shoot,
 :2guns::gunsmilie:


----------



## tsunamicontract

mmm my favorite is burlap paper on properly prepped walls, nice and old so the glue is going. Comes of in sheets.


----------



## daArch

chrisn said:


> I drove down to Asheville last week, I can just as easily drive down to MD and serve you up a big ole can o' All American
> 
> 
> No need for you to drive all the way down ,I am already here.:whistling2:


Yah we drove through H-Town about 8:30 AM on Tuesday. We figured it would not be right to call and stop by, nor call Jim Seymour to travel the hour to meet us in a local "establishment" at that hour. I don't even start drinking that early. We actually got to Asheville around 11 PM having spent about five hours along Skyline Drive. DAMN, you live in beautiful country !!!


----------



## chrisn

through H-Town about 8:30 AM on Tuesday.

You would have missed me by 4.5 hours as I was and have been on a very large painting job that needed to be done by today( it's not) been putting in 10 to 12 hours a day for the last month( including weekends), pays well but I rarely work weekends and am just about burnt.


----------



## CaptainAmerica

I've always just charged double what the room would cost to simply paint. Just in case it wasn't primed.


----------



## daArch

CaptainAmerica said:


> I've always just charged double what the room would cost to simply paint. Just in case it wasn't primed.


Cap'n,

What does that work out Sq Ft per Min or even Min/Sq Ft. ???

Even at Sev's station wagon bandit special of $200 to paint a room, that still seems a little high, UNLESS the room is 16 x 16 x 7'6"

-Bill


----------



## wallpaperremoval pro

the best way to link deleted is by square metre
I charge $6 per Square metre and the customer is happy and me too


----------



## TooledUp

wallpaperremoval pro said:


> the best way to *link deleted* is by square metre
> I charge $6 per Square metre and the customer is happy and me too


I find that pricing structure a bit hard to get my head around. Different situations require different pricing. One room might take 4 hours and then the room next door may be the same size, different paper and might take a day. The next room might be 20 feet high or it might be a stairwell. How can you work on on a 'one price fits all' model?


----------



## [email protected]

Alot of time I charge just as much to remove as I do to hang it. My best friend is a 9"roller. Step 1 I roll it with a coat of water/striper on then do it again. Then do it again after the fourth or fifth time if it comes in a sheet pull. if it is just little peices see step one again.


----------



## BrushJockey

after the third apply plastic:









Then wait for the appropriate time for:


----------



## Tonyg

I just bid 5 interior rooms to repaint. The HO already hired someone to remove the wallpaper and they did a very good job getting it cleaned up. I checked them out and that is all she does is remove wall coverings. Its a great new contact that I will be using in the future. ANY bid I put in from here on out that involves wallcovering removal I will sub out and tack on their price.


----------



## RCP

Tonyg said:


> I just bid 5 interior rooms to repaint. The HO already hired someone to remove the wallpaper and they did a very good job getting it cleaned up. I checked them out and that is all she does is remove wall coverings. Its a great new contact that I will be using in the future. ANY bid I put in from here on out that involves wallcovering removal I will sub out and tack on their price.


That sounds like it could be a win-win situation!:thumbsup:


----------



## Tonyg

Absolutely. Makes it easier for me to bid and I can pass the sticker shock onto the "Professional Wallpaper Remover"

She only works September to May and appears to do alright for herself. I will get specifics and pricing after the summer ends and more interiors come up.


----------



## RCP

Make sure she has a good supply of your business cards as well!


----------



## daArch

there are a few members of the NGPP who only strip. With a proper system and a good business plan, it can be profitable. 

And what's sweet about these two owners is that they have shared their stripping tactics with membership. I have tweaked my system by listening to them. Both have interesting delivery systems for their sprayers. One guy hooks up the house hot water system and can also heat his water. 

On huge jobs, the other guy has a large pressurized tank in a truck and runs the water lines from the curb into the house.

OH, BTW, BJ, nice pix. You show that system well. Who needs wallwik? :thumbup: :whistling2:


----------

